# Die beste Gamingmaus & Wie stellt ihr euch die perfekte Gamingmouse vor?



## D0M1N4T0R13 (18. Juli 2009)

Was ist eurer Meinung nach die beste Gamingmaus?
Also ich steh total auf die Logitech G5


----------



## kelevra (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Jeder hält eine andere Maus für perfekt.

Ich selbst hatte mal die mx518 und nutze seit etwa 1 Jahr die G5. Bin mit der G5 auch vollkommen zufrieden.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Meine Razer Death Adder aber das ist eher subjektiv...

Jeder sollte selber in den Laden gehen und dort die Ergonomie usw. austesten um dann für sich die beste Maus finden

greetz


----------



## exa (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

g5 refresh, obwohl ich die g9 seit über einem jahr habe...


----------



## riedochs (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Razer Copperhead.


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Roccat Kone


----------



## Xetic (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*



Widowmaker_1 schrieb:


> Roccat Kone



Ebenfalls


----------



## Blotto (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Naja, da jeder seine Vorlieben hat, kann ich Dante zustimmen. Dem einen gefällt diese, dem anderen jene. Als ich mir meinen letzten Nager (Razer Death Adder) zugelegt habe, habe ich auch einige im Laden in der Hand gehabt. Und dazu muß ich sagen, das mir die Logitechs überhaupt nicht gefallen. Sehen für mich nicht grad gut aus und lagen auch nicht so dolle in meiner Hand. 

Also ist für jeden die beste GamerMouse, die am besten zu ihm passt. So pauschal zu sagen, diese ist die beste gibts es da imo nicht. 

Ach ja und ich finde die Razer Death Adder ist die beste


----------



## heizungsrohr (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Eindeutig die erfrischte G5. Hab die schon seit einem Jahr oder so, leider glättet sich die raue Struktur an der Druckstelle des Zeigefinders langsam


----------



## JOJO (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Ist mein Weib, passt sich perfekt meinen Händen und anderen Gebilden meins Körpers an. Benötigt keinen USB Anschluss, und fällt für max. 5 Tage im Zyklus von 28 Tagen aus

Keinen Imputlag (es sei denn, der Kleine schreit), hohe Auflösung. Selbst im absoluten Dunkel funktioniert sie tadellos

Wenn ich den Mausknopf bediene, gehts se ab wien ... Zäpfchen!?

Ich hoffe, das sie im Alter nicht so zwei Hänger bekommt wie andere Mäuse. Auch hoffe ich, dass die Oberfläche so erhalten bleibt...

Wenn nicht, dann kommt ne Logitech ins Haus, gibt keine Widerworte, und ist grifffest

So un getz wech hier, bevor einer petzt


----------



## Blotto (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*



JOJO schrieb:


> Ist mein Weib, passt sich perfekt meinen Händen und anderen Gebilden meins Körpers an. Benötigt keinen USB Anschluss, und fällt für max. 5 Tage im Zyklus von 28 Tagen aus
> 
> Keinen Imputlag (es sei denn, der Kleine schreit), hohe Auflösung. Selbst im absoluten Dunkel funktioniert sie tadellos
> 
> ...



LOL.....meine Maus hat aber zwei Mausknöpfe......hmmmm Gamingmäuse können Hänger bekommen? davon stand in der Anleitung aber nüx


----------



## gharbi_sam (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Razer Lachesis 

Ist die beste maus die ich bis dato in der hand gehabt habe , sogar optisch ist sie der hammer


----------



## MiChi1234567890 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Razer Lachesis 

Die beste Maus die ich je hatte


----------



## schrotflinte56 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Razer Copperhead ist mein Ding!

mfg


----------



## Gamer_95 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Die beste Maus die ich je hatte :
                             Roccat Kone


----------



## ph1driver (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Und wie man mal wieder sieht, hält jeder seine für "die Beste". Dann werden hier bald wieder 20 beste Nager zusammenkommen.

Es ist nunmal so, das die "Beste" Maus die ist, mit der man am besten zurecht kommt.

ps: die Saitek Cyborg ist "Die Beste"


----------



## Ecle (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Razer Deathadder.


----------



## Gamer-King (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Es geht nichts über meine gute alte MX518 die schon seit 3 Jahren im Dienst ist


----------



## eVoX (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*



Gamer-King schrieb:


> Es geht nichts über meine gute alte MX518 die schon seit 3 Jahren im Dienst ist


Dito!

Hab meine auch schon seit 3 Jahren, werde aber bald auf die G5 umsteigen.


----------



## yello7676 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Razer Dimondback bin damit vollstens zufrieden


----------



## Gamer-King (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*



eVoX schrieb:


> Dito!
> 
> Hab meine auch schon seit 3 Jahren, werde aber bald auf die G5 umsteigen.


wieso willste sie denn in Rente schicken? Wird sie etwa langsam alt und schwach? Nicht das meiner auch sowas bevorsteht  . Abgesehen davon das meine ein paar neue Schuhe braucht gehts ihr nämlich noch ganz gut


----------



## Witcher (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Eindeutig die Razer Lachesis bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil.


----------



## fpsJunkie (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

schon mal daran gedacht eine einfache no-name maus zu benutzen?
die tut genauso ihren dienst, sieht bloß andes aus.
ich geb doch nicht mehr als 20€ fürne maus aus!


----------



## Witcher (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Zum thema no name maus ich hatte vorher ne no name Maus so en scheiß kauf ihc nie wieder.


----------



## fpsJunkie (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

ist Belkin Überhaupt no name? (mit Kugel)


----------



## Gamer_95 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Wer will denn heute noch eine Maus mit Kugel???

Und alle Gamer geben mehr als 20€ für eine gute Maus aus...
Meine Tastatur (G15) hat 65€ gekostet und meine Roccat Kone 65€.
Das macht 130€ nur für eingabegeräte. Aber wenn man sehr viel spielt is es das wert.


----------



## ph1driver (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*



Witcher schrieb:


> Zum thema no name maus ich hatte vorher ne no name Maus so en scheiß kauf ihc nie wieder.



So siehts aus, da kann ich ein Lied von singen.


----------



## eVoX (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*



Gamer-King schrieb:


> wieso willste sie denn in Rente schicken? Wird sie etwa langsam alt und schwach? Nicht das meiner auch sowas bevorsteht  . Abgesehen davon das meine ein paar neue Schuhe braucht gehts ihr nämlich noch ganz gut



Richtig, dass wird sie, die rechte Maustaste macht vor dem eigentlichich "klick" einen komischen "klick", keine Ahnung wieso, man kann aber damit noch vernünftig arbeiten.

Die "Schuhe" sind bei mir auch schon fällig.

Die MX518 ist auch noch günstig, vielleicht kauf ich mir die wieder, eine schwere Entscheidung steht bald bevor.


----------



## fpsJunkie (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

die hab ich hinter meinem PC gefunden ^^


----------



## AMD64X2-User (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Ich hab seit 3 Jahren die Cherry Evolution Touch und bin sehr zufrieden! Sowohl in Games als auch beim Surfen sehr gut!


----------



## KILLTHIS (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Ich hab gegenwärtig die MX 518 und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden - könnte aber größer sein. Vielleicht wird's beim nächsten mal die Sidewinder x8.


----------



## Monsterclock (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Ich find die Razor Diamondback sehr gut


----------



## Owly-K (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Alles Kinderkram. Mir kommt nur richtiges Männer-Nerd-Equipment ins Haus. Saitek Cyborg ftw! 

Im Ernst: Die Größe (voll ausgefahren) ist genau richtig, ebenso der Tastenwiderstand, und die Anordnung der Daumentasten für mich das einzig Wahre. Nachteile: Nicht variables Gewicht, störrisches Kabel. Aber man gewöhnt sich an alles.


----------



## Stingray93 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Hatte 2 Jahre lang eine MX518 => super Maus!   Nun bin ich stolzer besitzer einer Roccat Kone! Auch eine wirklich klasse Maus... die mit einer Vielzahl von Funktionne daher kommt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Mäuse mit asynchroner Form mag ich nicht. Ich steh auf die Copperhead, denn die hat ne schicke Beleuchtung, die traditionelle Mausform, ist für Links und Rechtshänder geeignet und verfügt über einen rasend schnellen Laser Sensor.


----------



## gharbi_sam (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*



Owly-K schrieb:


> Alles Kinderkram. Mir kommt nur richtiges Männer-Nerd-Equipment ins Haus. Saitek Cyborg ftw!
> 
> Im Ernst: Die Größe (voll ausgefahren) ist genau richtig, ebenso der Tastenwiderstand, und die Anordnung der Daumentasten für mich das einzig Wahre. Nachteile: Nicht variables Gewicht, störrisches Kabel. Aber man gewöhnt sich an alles.


 
Was heisst hier kinderkram  ?

Mal ganz ehrlich : wie viele mäuse hattest du schon in der hand damit du dir erlauben kannst sowas zu sagen ?

Auserdem wie es oben schon mehrmals gesagt wurde : "Jedem das seine"

Ich habe für meine RAzer Lachesis 70 euro hingeblättert weil mir genau diese maus am besten gefallen hat, wenn kinderkram so viel kostet


----------



## roadgecko (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Die Kabellose Logitech G7 ist cool. Anonsten meine Sidewinder X8 von Microsoft


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Die Cyborg Gaming Mouse ist mit Sicherheit verspielter als jede andere Maus.


----------



## Owly-K (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*



gharbi_sam schrieb:


> Was heisst hier kinderkram  ?
> 
> Mal ganz ehrlich : wie viele mäuse hattest du schon in der hand damit du dir erlauben kannst sowas zu sagen ?
> 
> ...


Mal *ganz* ehrlich, in 20 Jahren PC-Praxis kamen mir genug Mäuse in die Finger. OT: Ich fordere eine Zwangseinfürung des Ironiezeichens, damit auch ihr mich versteht


----------



## KempA (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

die g9, knapp vor der alten g5


----------



## Neoar (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Ich bin mit meiner Logitech mx 518 zu frieden aber die geht mitlerweile in die jahre darum überleg ich mir ne g5 zu hollen!


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Also wenn du irgendwann ne neue brauchst kann ich dir die g5 wirklich nur wärmstens empfehlen.
Hab sie jetzt seit ca 5 Monaten und bin vollkommen überzeugt.
Die Oberfläche ist sehr gut gemacht finde ich, da schwitzt man auch nicht so wenns mal heiß ist wie bei anderen Plastikmäusen. Die Verarbeitung ist wirklich top und an der Funktionalität kann man nun wirklich nichts aussetzen. Als kleinen Bonus gibts noch die Gewichte, mit denen man die Maus seinen Vorlieben anpassen kann. Und mit den Teflonfüßen gleitet die Maus übers Pad wie ein Eiswürfel über ne Glasfläche.

Ich habe zwar nicht viele Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, aber ich kann ne klare Empfehlung abgeben


----------



## feivel (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

die betagte g3 aufgrund der für mich besseren form


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

bist du linkshänder oder was ?


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Subjektiv ist meine alte Logitech MX518 für mich derzeit noch die beste Gaming Mouse. Seit drei Jahren als Abo Geschenk im Dienst. Ich suche derzeit nach einem würdigen Nachfolger, die G9 oder auch G9x wird es wohl werden.


mfg Senf


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Für mich eindeutig die Roccat Kone


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Ich weiß es nicht mehr auswendig - hat die Kone Beleuchtung?


----------



## gemCraft (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Logitech G5 Refresh
G9 ist zu kantig ^^

EDIT:


D0M1N4T0R13 schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nicht mehr auswendig - hat die Kone Beleuchtung?


Jop hat die Maus.


----------



## newjohnny (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Razer Diamondback   liegt super in der Hand und ist enorm präzise...


----------



## Junias (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

für mcih auch die Roccat kone, hab sie mir jez auch selber geholt


----------



## Da_Frank (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

G5 refresh, werde sie mir auch hohlen.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

kann ich dir nur empfehlen (wie oft hab ich das jetzt schon geschrieben?)


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Was stet ihr alle so auf die G5?
Die ist Potthäßlich und kaum ergonomisch.Di würde ich nichtmal Geschenkt nehmen.Logitech Dingsda


----------



## Uziflator (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Logitech G5 Und die Roccat Kone!


----------



## BigBubby (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Gibts den Thread nicht schon ein halbes dutzend mal? Ich wäre für closed


----------



## Bullveyr (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Dem schließe ich mich an, wesentlich interessanter wäre die Frage wie man sich die perfekte Gaming-Mouse vorstellt.


----------



## deAthr0w (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

für mich eindeutig die microsoft sidewinder x8
möchte bluetrack nichtmehr missen


----------



## kevinl (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Razer Copperhead. Seit 2 Jahren im einsatz und perfekt wie am ersten Tag!


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Ich werde die Anmerkung von Bullveyr mal aufschnappen.
*Wie stellt ihr euch die perfekte Gamingmouse vor?*


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Dann ändere aber auch den Thread-Titel


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Kann man das überhaupt noch nachträglich ?


----------



## eVoX (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Beim anfangspost auf Ändern, dann auf Erweitert, da kannst du den Titel ändern.


----------



## Player007 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Also meine ist schon ziemlich gut (MS Sidewinder),
besser wäre noch eine bessere Griffigkeit, sonst ist die perfekt.

Gruß


----------



## Bummsbirne (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Hatte 2 Jahre lang eine MX518 => super Maus!   Nun bin ich stolzer besitzer einer Roccat Kone! Auch eine wirklich klasse Maus... die mit einer Vielzahl von Funktionne daher kommt.



Genau so gings mir auch!!. Nur hatte ich die MX518 ca 3 Jahre. War und ist immer noch ne top Maus....Aber mein neues Schätzchen seit nem halben Jahr is ne Roccat Kone....würd se nich mehr gegen eine MX518 tauschen.


----------



## reiner.oehl (27. Juli 2009)

ich hab ne X7 und bin zufrieden soweit,werde aber jetzt auf die GIGABYTE GM M- 8000 umsteigen.
Hat schon jemand erfahrung damit?


----------



## Deadhunter (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*



riedochs schrieb:


> Razer Copperhead.



agree. 

mfg


----------



## Phil_5 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die beste Gamingmaus*

Ich hab die Copperhead und bin auch recht zufrieden damit, die passt ganz gut für meine großen Patschhändchen XD.

Zuvor hatte ich ne Logitech VX Revolution, die war mir dan doch etwas zu klein.


----------



## Bullveyr (27. Juli 2009)

Perfekte Maus:

simpel, Daumentasten, leicht, knackiges 2-Way Wheel, kein unnützer Schnickschnack, konfigurierbarer potenter Sensor, niedrige LOD, plug-and-play, 

dass die Form passen muss ist eh klar 

--> SteelSeries Xai?


----------



## Chucky1978 (27. Juli 2009)

Perfekt für mich = WIe meine aktuelle Cyborg, nur der Back-/Forwardbutton und der 4-Way-Button müssten weiter vorne liegen (habe nen dicke daumen  )


----------



## SCUX (27. Juli 2009)

also die G5 als Wireless Version wäre schon nahezu perfekt.
Die G7 von Logitech, die diese verkörpern soll, kommt schon nahe drann. Nur kleine Unterschiede der Oberflächenstruktur verhindern wohl doe Perfektion (in meinen Augen).

Die Haptik hat sich in der Spieleszene schon seit Jahren sehr gut rausgestellt.
Technische Daten können wohl nur Profis bemängeln (evtl).

Für mich persönlich ist es sehr wichtig das die Maus nicht schon nach 2Wochen alt aussieht....dieses Problem hatte ich zB mit der Roccat KONE und jetzt auch mit der Rezer Mamba 
Ich habe keine überdurchschnittlich fettige Finger, und esse auch keine Chips beim zocken...dennoch sind die "Abnutzungsspuren" deutlich sichbar...bei meiner G5 sieht man bis heute nichts..und die hat ne Menge mit mir durchgemacht 

ALSO, G5 mit Wirelessfunktion+Kabelanbindungsmöglichkeit wäre wohl für die nächsten Jahre das OPTI für sehr viele Menschen


----------



## braini86 (27. Juli 2009)

wie die mamba is schnell abgenutzt?
na toll, die wollt ich doch 
hatte die G5 refresh auch schon oft in den händen, spitzenteil! und genau, die (wie die mamba) wireless und mit kabel betreibbar wär perfekt!

gruß


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. Juli 2009)

Also ich bräuchte keine neue bin mit meine Razer Deathadder vollkommen zufrieden, hält sich jetzt schon fast 3 Jahre. 


Bummsbirne schrieb:


> dieses Problem hatte ich zB mit der Roccat KONE und jetzt auch mit der Rezer Mamba
> Ich habe keine überdurchschnittlich fettige Finger, und esse auch keine Chips beim zocken...dennoch sind die "Abnutzungsspuren" deutlich sichbar...:


Hmm also eigentlich is doch die Maba meiner Erfahrung anch nix anderes als ne aufgebohrte und kabellose Deathadder, die Oberfläche ist doch die gleiche oder? Also ich hab auf meiner nach über 2 Jahren keinerlei Gebrauchsspuren oben auf der Gummifläche.


----------



## SCUX (28. Juli 2009)

braini86 schrieb:


> wie die mamba is schnell abgenutzt?
> na toll, die wollt ich doch
> hatte die G5 refresh auch schon oft in den händen, spitzenteil! und genau, die (wie die mamba) wireless und mit kabel betreibbar wär perfekt!
> gruß


 
um es klar zu stellen, mit "abgenutzt" meine ich nicht die Füße oder die Schale an sich, sondern das zB die Druckpunkte vorne an den Klicktasten ganz deutliche Spuren von der Nutzung haben.
das wird ganz einfach am "Schwarz" liegen...

hier *bei Post 91, vorletztes Bild*sieht man es zB...


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (31. Juli 2009)

braini86 schrieb:


> wie die mamba is schnell abgenutzt?
> na toll, die wollt ich doch
> hatte die G5 refresh auch schon oft in den händen, spitzenteil! und genau, die (wie die mamba) wireless und mit kabel betreibbar wär perfekt!
> 
> gruß



hoffentlich liest das ein logitech mitarbeiter^^
dann wird meine G5 Refresh in Rente geschickt..
ansonsten in meinen augen eine der besten mäuse überhaupt 
allein schon die oberfläche ...<3..


----------



## Holdrio (2. August 2009)

Tja offenbar hat sich die G7 so schlecht verkauft wenn die Produktion einfach eingestellt wurde eines Tages, da kann man bei Logitech wohl noch lange warten leider.


----------



## sechzger (4. August 2009)

MX 518 refresh ftw^^


----------



## oupho (4. August 2009)

Meine maus ist die G5 von Logitech und die beste die es gibt^^

Nur das mausrad ist nicht perfekt, mit besserem mausrad wäre das die pefekte maus


----------



## ole88 (4. August 2009)

lol ich hab ne logitech cordless plus maus und die is perfekt irgendwie kein unterschied zu andren gamer mäusen, zwei tasten an der seite mausrad schön in der hand liegend naja zwar weng älter aber einfach nur geil


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (8. August 2009)

Es wär doch mal lustig, wenn man so ne Art "Knetenmaus" hätte, die man sich nach seinen Vorlieben anpassen kann.


----------



## Bullveyr (8. August 2009)

gibt irgendeine Design-Studie dazu, war afair mal in den News auf PCGH


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (8. August 2009)

SCUX schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich ist es sehr wichtig das die Maus nicht schon nach 2Wochen alt aussieht....dieses Problem hatte ich zB mit der Roccat KONE und jetzt auch mit der Rezer Mamba



moin,

ja diese gummierten oberflächen brauchen viel pflege wenn man sie frisch halten will(oder man wäscht sich 2893mal am tag die hände^^).
die lachesis ist ja auch gummiert und obwohl ich mir mindestens 20mal am tag die hände wasche sieht sie nach einer woche alt aus... dann heißt es putzen.
und das klavierlack optik plastik ist ja nach 2-3tagen gaming auch hinüber.

das dumme als highsenser(2,5cm maus nach links und 360° sind schon vorbei in z.b. CSS) sind hohe dpi zahlen recht wichtig,und über 3200dpi ist es doch recht dünn was nicht gummierte mäuse angeht.

die mamba währe mein favorit, wenn der preis net so super hoch währe... den meine 4000dpi lachesis ist mit meiner spielweise komplett überfordert.

und wenn man im spiel die empfindlichkeit hochstellt kommen immer so häßliche sprünge in die mausbewegung.

mamba währe mein favorit aber demnächst mal die g9x(oder wie heißt das 5000dpi derivat von logitech?) begutachten


mfg


----------



## revil (8. August 2009)

nja ich hab jetzt meine mamba ^^ aber der preis is eigentlich jetzt recht ok wenn ich ma ueberleg, dass ich frueher fuer meine diamondback ueber 60 euro ausgegebn hab und die mamba jetzt halt 99 aber mit deutlich mehr features ^^


----------



## guidodungel (8. August 2009)

Ich bin mit meiner LX8 von Logi sehr zufrieden, werde mir aber die frische G5 holen.
Die G500 sagt mir optisch nicht zu.


----------



## SCUX (8. August 2009)

revil schrieb:


> .... und die mamba jetzt halt 99 aber mit deutlich mehr features ^^


ja, zB die nicht abschaltbare StandBy Automatik die das Snipern in Shootern zum Erlebnis macht


----------



## revil (10. August 2009)

also ich spiel auch oft mit sniper in games und hab auch ne ruhige hand und probleme machts keine.


----------



## ole88 (10. August 2009)

was ist denn eine standby automatik?


----------



## exa (10. August 2009)

für ist evtl die perfekte Gamingmaus gefunden: Logitech G500

Design des Klassikers mx510/518, Features der G9... was will man mehr???

OKOK, der Preis dürfte niedriger sein, aber hey, die G9 hat mal 90 bei der Einführung gekostet glaub ich


----------



## ole88 (10. August 2009)

wenn das usb kabel nicht wäre. vom design und handform ist die ja perfekt so wie meine jetzige cordless plus, sind denn alle gaming mäuse mit eben dem entsprechenden design mit kabel?


----------



## SCUX (10. August 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> was ist denn eine standby automatik?


 wenn ein Gerät nach einer bestimmten Zeit von alleine in den Stromsparmodus geht 
_Im Falle der Maus bedeutet das;_
Du spielst ein böses Killerspiel, lauerst hinterlistig mit dem angelegten Sniper in der Ecke und bewegst dich ein paar Sekunden nicht....DA ein Feind...du willst schießen...doch was ist das? Die Maus reagiert nicht auf Anhieb....erst nach dem Erwachen aus dem Standby Schlaf kann der Nager zubeißen  da kann ne Sekunde verdammt lange sein...


----------



## Bullveyr (10. August 2009)

exa schrieb:


> fDesign des Klassikers mx510/518, Features der G9... *was will man mehr???*


ein nicht absolut übertrieben hohes Gewicht


----------



## Holdrio (10. August 2009)

165g ist absolut übertrieben?
So schwer ist die G500 laut hier.
Schon deutlich mehr zwar als die G5 mit 110g wenn ich nicht irre, aber die 55 Grämmlein sind doch noch gut verschmerzbar. 
Die albernen Zusatzgewichte hätten sie für weniger Kaufpreis dafür weglassen können.

Wenn das "MX1100 Mausrad" bei der G500 im Präzisionsmodus etwas deutlicher einrastet als bei der, wäre das schon meine 1A Game und auch sonst Maus, den beim surfen usw war der Speedmodus sehr praktisch.
Für "Perfekt" hätten sie aber gleich die ganze Form der MX1100 nehmen sollen, ist doch eh viel ergonomischer und bequemer.
Und die dritte Daumentaste dort auch viel praktischer, ob das winzige dritte Ding der G500 was taugt in der Praxis, mal sehen dann.

Der wichtigste Grund gegen Sofortkauf wäre aber die Angst vor einer bald danach kommenden drahtlosen G700, da würde ich mich ja tagelang in den Arsch beissen dann...


----------



## Bullveyr (10. August 2009)

die 165g dürften inkl. Kabel sein, aber auch ohne bleibt eine imho viel zu schwere Maus übrig (ca. 120g?)


----------



## ole88 (13. August 2009)

sacht ma die sidewinder ist doch die einzigste gaming maus die kabellos mit 4000dpi ist oder gibts da noch was anderes besseres?


----------



## BigBubby (13. August 2009)

die razer mamba hat 5600 kabellos


----------



## ole88 (13. August 2009)

die hatte ich heute in der hand leider ist das mausrad zu weit hinten und naja mit meiner großen bratzen werd ich wohl zur sidewinder greifen müssen wenn es nicht bald was besseres gibt


----------



## Pravasi (29. August 2009)

Die beste Gamingmaus ist leider noch nicht gebaut.
Davon abgesehen das sie kabellos ist,liegt sie natürlich so fantastisch und schmeichelhaft in der hand wie eine Razer,Roccat oder Logitech.
Der Treiber ist so ausgereift konfigurierbar wie bei der Roccat Kone.
Das Mausrad läuft so gnadenlos,lustvoll perfekt wie bei der Mamba,allerdings als 5-Wege.
Auch die Seitentasten sind derart anhimmelnd entgegenkommend wie bei jener.
Um dem Spieler sowenig wie möglich mit den manchmal verwirrend vielen Tastaturtasten zu belasten,
hat sie doch tatsächlich noch 2 5-Wege Scrollräder,welche um uns vollends zu betören,von dezenter schmallheit sind.Angebracht sind diese wohl über und unter den Seitentasten.
Die beiden Tasten für die dpi eifern in der wohl propotionierten Anordnung ihrem Vorbild,derKone,nach.Die Anzeige für die jeweilige dpi-Zahl ist in einem LED-Streifen der zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger,also an der linken Kante,verläuft jederzeit hübsch anzuschauen.
Über dem Mausrad ist ebenfalls noch ein Knöpfchen,in etwa der selben Höhe wie das Rad und zylinderförmig wie bei der Sidewinder.
Das wäre schon mal ein guter Anfang denke ich.
Über mehr tolle Ideen freu ich mich.
Habe im Rahmen der Gamescom lange mit einem Mitarbeiter(Entwicklung)von Roccat gesprochen.Einige von diesen Ideen schweben auch dort in den Köpfen herrum.Allerdings war die Antwort dazu fast immer:Irgendwie(warum?) will der Chef das nicht...
Aber weiterträumen um mal dem harten Spielealltag zu entfliehen darf man ja trotzdem.



D0M1N4T0R13 schrieb:


> Es wär doch mal lustig, wenn man so ne Art "Knetenmaus" hätte, die man sich nach seinen Vorlieben anpassen kann.


 
Seufz


----------



## Holdrio (29. August 2009)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Die Anzeige für die jeweilige dpi-Zahl ist in einem LED-Streifen der zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger,also an der rechten Kante



Rechte? Hm, als Linkshänder musst du dich mausmässig natürlich eh mit Miniauswahl begnügen und wohl für ewig träumen. 

Für mich wäre eine G500 mit dem MX1100 Mausrad und mehr Tasten aber ohne Kabel schon nahe an der Idealmaus, wenn sie genau so gut funktioniert.
Sollte doch im 21ten Jahrhundert endlich mal möglich sein. 



D0M1N4T0R13 schrieb:


> Platzhalter





D0M1N4T0R13 schrieb:


> Platzhalter 2



Ah, da ist was dran, wirklich hochinteressante Beiträge.


----------



## Pravasi (29. August 2009)

Ähem,ich meine natürlich links...
ist schon verbessert.


----------



## SCUX (29. August 2009)

also das mit der Knete ist garnicht mla sooo doof 

Wenn man eine perfekte Maus für jedermann anbieten will, muss das Produkt sich auch jeden individuell anpassen können.....

Somit wäre eine "selbstknatbare" Masse, evtl auch schon grobe Vorformschalen, perfekt.
Diese ist dann nach dem "hart_backen" steif und fest 
Wie man die Oberfläche optisch fein und glatt hinbekommt trotz "Bearbeitung"...das überlassen wir mal den Herstellern^^

ein kleiner Klumpen mit aller Technik unter der Haube, gepaart mit nen Haufen Formschalen zum anklicken wäre das wohl die einfachere Lösung....die G9 macht ja da mit ihren Wechselschalen den Anfang...


----------



## ole88 (30. August 2009)

sagt mal was würdet ihr für soetwas zahlen? so oberste grenze?


----------



## SCUX (30. August 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> sagt mal was würdet ihr für soetwas zahlen? so oberste grenze?


beziehst du es auf meinen Post??
wenn ja, dann wäre natürlich ein Preis unter 100€ genial, aber wohl unwahrscheinlich.

Eine "coole" (cool im Sinne von neu/Werbung/Technik/Marke) Maus kostet ja jetzt schon um die 80€...inkl Schnickschnack kommts über 100€ 

Ich hatte mir die Roccat Kone gekauft, nach langer Nutzung meiner immer noch gut funktionierenden G5. 
Nach einem Mausradbruch (nach knapp 6Mon) habe ich sie zurück geben können und habe mir die MAMBA geholt gegen draufzahlen....
Also wenn ich auf einem Schlag 130€urogeld dafür gelatzt hätte, hätte ich die Maus direkt wieder umgetauscht....
*Ich mein die Mamba ist gut, keine Frage!!* Aber für einen Aufschlag von 100% gegenüber sehr guten Mäusen erwarte ich rein Materialmäßig VIEL MEHR!!!!!! 

Also ich würde nicht mehr als 100€ für eine Maus ausgeben wollen, genau wie bei der Tastatur.
Wenn jetzt aber so eine "Wunschmaus" kommen sollte, und eine OLED Tastatur....JA DANN....dann würden wohl noch ein paar Euros fließen^^
*Eine rein moralische Grenze wäre wohl bei Eingabegeräte je 200€* (aber da muss das Zeug absolut genial sein, denn einen Geldesel habe ich leider nicht!)


----------



## ole88 (30. August 2009)

ok wenn die maus und tastatur nach deinen wünschen gemacht wird, bist du bereit für beides zusammen 200euro auszugeben oder getrennt


----------



## SCUX (30. August 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> ok wenn die maus und tastatur nach deinen wünschen gemacht wird, bist du bereit für beides zusammen 200euro auszugeben oder getrennt


ja was heißt bereit...ist ja bei jedem letztendlich vom Geldbeutel abhängig.....
aber wenn ich wirklich etwas haben will, dann will ich es und hole es mir irgendwann....
und ab 200€ PRO Eingabegerät würde ich die moralische 
Notbremse ziehen und genau *analysieren WÌESO IST ETWAS SO TEUER*.
(Ich bin selbst Verkäufer von SEHR hochwertiger und daher auch sehr hochpreisigen Textilien.....und wenn man einen Pullover für über 1000€ verkauft, dann an jemanden der genau wissen will warum er so teuer ist!).

Also treffen am Ende zwei Punkt aufeinander:
1) Ist die Produktion des Teils wirklich den Endpreis wert, oder verkaufen die nur einen Namen (allerdings spielt der sogenannte eingebildete Nutzwert auch eine Rolle, aber darauf einzugehen würde wohl hier den Rahmen sprengen!)

2) kann ich es mir leisten. Also kaufen ohne anderweitig Einschränkungen zu machen.

Wenn etwas überdurchschnitllich teuer ist, sollte nicht nur die Marke einen Vorteil davon haben, sondern auch die Erbauer/Erzeuger/Produktionen.....
Sauteuer und Billiglohnarbeit..DAS GEHT NICHT...da ist der Asiatische Markt leider sehr undurchschaubar


----------



## ole88 (30. August 2009)

also wenn die maus 120 und die tastatur 150 kosten täte nach deinen wünschen gefertigt würdest du das ausgeben. 
hmmmm jetzt ist die frage wie teuer würde das herstellen solcher dinge werden, mir schwebt da was durch den kopf hab gesehn das zwei typen schuhe nach maß anfertigen übers internet sowas müsste ja auch funzen eigentlich mit maus und tastatur, denn mit so einer knetmasse die man dem kunden schickt er hält seine hand drauf und das schickt er wieder zurück daraus wird dann die maus gegossen hmmmm ich weiß nicht sowas wäre eine interesannte geschäftsidee


----------



## BigBubby (30. August 2009)

Eine Maus, nicht teurer als 60, in seltenen Fällen 70.
Tastatur darf auch an die 100 auf keinen Fall drüber. 
Alles andere finde ich eher lächerlich ungerechtfertigt. (Man bedenke, dass bei den 120 und 150, die mein vorposter gesagt hat, dass 270Euro sind. Davon holen sich andere Mobo,CPU und Ram...)


----------



## Bullveyr (30. August 2009)

Für die perfekten Eingabegeräte gibts für mich kein wirkliches Limit (solange wir halbwegs realistische und gerechtfertigte Preise hernehmen), Tasta über 200€ und Maus über 100€, absolut kein Problem.

Die Traummaus von Pravasi würde ich aber wahrscheinlich nicht mal geschenkt nehmen.


----------



## SCUX (30. August 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> mir schwebt da was durch den kopf hab gesehn das zwei typen schuhe nach maß anfertigen übers internet


rein vom sinn her ist dies ohne Anprobe nicht möglich. Das sind so Geschichten wo dir ein "Maßschuh" für 200€ versprochen wird  sowas geht nicht....
ein Maßschuh, der fachlich als Maßschuh bezeichnet werden kann, kostet nun mal ab 500€ und ist schnell mal etwas teurer...



> sowas müsste ja auch funzen eigentlich mit maus und tastatur, denn mit so einer knetmasse die man dem kunden schickt er hält seine hand drauf und das schickt er wieder zurück daraus wird dann die maus gegossen hmmmm ich weiß nicht sowas wäre eine interesannte geschäftsidee


gehn tut alles, allerdings liegt die Schwierigkeit in der "Pro3Produktion".....

um ein teures Produkt zu fertigen, das vom Preis her gerechtfertigt ist sind drei Vorraussetzungen nötig
*Produktqualität;* also quasi aus hochwertigen Materialien hergestellt,
*Fertigungsqualität;* betrifft quasi die Verarbeitung und Herstellung,
*Produktionsqualität;* "wer" und "wo" wurde es geacht (FairTrade)

wenn diese Punkte alle "gut" sind, würde eine Individualanfertigung für die meisten nicht bezahlbar sein.

Ein Beispiel: wenn BOSS ein Anzug zusammenklebt kostet er ca 500€
wenn ich dir einen bestelle, aus dem gleichen Stoff, kostet er 1.500€ 
der witz ist: Boss verdient an dem Teil *mind. das Gleiche*!!!
da kannst mal rechnen was ne gescheiter Verarbeitung "mehr"kostet 

insgesamt ist die Idee mit "persönlicher" Hardware SEHR INTERESSANT!!!!!
aber schwierig in der Geiz ist Geil Zeit durchzusetzen...

Es gibt ja zumindest sowas wie Gestalltungsmöglichkeiten von Hardware im Internet...


----------



## fac3l3ss (30. August 2009)

Sharkoon rush FireGlieder
Hammer Maus mit Gewichten für weltenbewegende 25€


----------



## BigBubby (30. August 2009)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Sharkoon rush FireGlieder
> Hammer Maus mit Gewichten für weltenbewegende 25€



Und häßlich wie ne kirmesbude


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (30. August 2009)

> Wie stellt ihr euch die perfekte Gamingmouse vor?


Am besten sollte sie so viele Tasten wie möglich haben, damit ich so viele Tastaturkürzel wie möglich auf diese legen kann. Ich finds ziemlich nervig, ständig über die gesamte Tastatur zu angeln, wenn ich am PC spiele. Zum Glück hält bald eine PS3 einzug bei mir.


----------



## ole88 (30. August 2009)

hmm du die machen aber perfekte schuhe, da steigst du auf ein kissen und daraus  aus der form wird dann der schuh für dich gegossen.


----------



## Xyrian (30. August 2009)

Ich für meinen Teil hätte gern eine Maus wie die Copperhead (geiles Teil), nur mit mehr Lichtspielereien. Und die Seitenknöpfe müssten so angebracht sein, dass man auch an alle drankommt...
Die 30€ für eine neue Copperhead 3G könnte man aber so lassen


----------



## Holdrio (30. August 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Am besten sollte sie so viele Tasten wie möglich haben, damit ich so viele Tastaturkürzel wie möglich auf diese legen kann.



Dem Manne kann geholfen werden, bitte sehr, deine ultimative Traummaus! 
Finde die übrigens selber auch interessant, hätte auch immer gerne mehr Tasten und warum nicht mal gleich sowas, bin jedenfalls gespannt auf die mal probefummeln.


----------



## SCUX (31. August 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> hmm du die machen aber perfekte schuhe, da steigst du auf ein kissen und daraus aus der form wird dann der schuh für dich gegossen.


 schick aml nen Link!
was ksoten die dann?
hört sich aber eher nach einer Art Maßkonfektion an...
bei "Maß" bekommst du ein Trageschuh angefertigt den du ein paar Monate trgen musst, nach der eingetragenen Form wird dann "der" Schuh erstellt, somit bekommst du einen neuen Schuh in dem du dich fühlst wie eingetragen^^
(SORRY FÜRS OFFTOPIC^^)

hier *klick* gabs wohl mal so einen Mausgestallter....aber die Herstellerseite ist leider platt^^


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (31. August 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Dem Manne kann geholfen werden, bitte sehr, deine ultimative Traummaus!



Hmm das sieht schonmal sehr interessant aus.  Evtl dann mal später, nachdem ich wieder etwas Geld habe.


----------



## Bullveyr (31. August 2009)

Bezüglich individuell angepasster Maus ist dieses Interview recht interessant:



> BP: Okay. I think part of the reason behind that idea is that people find these issues with mice sometimes, like with the Lachesis for example, and they think 'If I'd had this mouse before it came out I could've spotted that and worked with Razer'. Is that something you're interested in, in getting more people to test?
> 
> RG: Well, that's a really tricky thing. When we do pre-production models, they are almost completely hand-assembled. Then we send them out for testing. We are lucky if we get 24 samples, and we have people in-house, we have professional teams - we try to test all over the world. 20/24 samples don't go very far. And each sample costs us a few thousand dollars, too. And also they don't always last because they're hand-made, so sometimes after two weeks they don't work anymore. They're not made to be production quality.



Quelle: Razer Blueprints - the razer community - Interview with Razerguy at GamesCom 2009 - Part 1


----------



## ole88 (31. August 2009)

also ich finde leider den link nicht, war mal bei galileo oder so dran, du bekommst ein packet in diesem ist eine form da steigst du drauf dann machst du das paket wieder zu schickst es wieder zurück und daraus wird dein schu gemacht. so einfach ist das. so ähnlich stell ich mir das mit der maus vor.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (31. August 2009)

Das wäre doch mal echt ne lustige Alternative. Aber wahrscheinlich zu teuer und schwer umzusetzen (du kannst ja nicht einfach einen Abdruck deiner Hand hinschicken, damit lässt sich ja nichts anfangen)


----------



## SCUX (2. September 2009)

schwierig wird es auch mit der Rücknahme...immerhin ist das Teil dann sehr "spaziell", und am Ende sagt der Kunde dann "nö, das sagt mir nicht zu" und schickt sie zurück....

aber die Idee ist nicht schlecht 
das eigentlich Teil müsste ja nur eine Art Klotz sein mit Anschlüssen/Verbindungen für die individuelle Schale...nur muss in diese jene natürlich auch das Mausrad und die Knöpfe so eingearbeitet werden das es einen gewissen Qualitätsstandart hält....

müsst man mal durchrechnen


----------



## KennyKiller (2. September 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> sacht ma die sidewinder ist doch die einzigste gaming maus die kabellos mit 4000dpi ist oder gibts da noch was anderes besseres?


Ich hatte die neue Sidewinder und kam damit garnicht klar, ist schon ne ganz gute Maus aber, viel zu groß für meinen Geschmack


----------



## BigBubby (2. September 2009)

SCUX schrieb:


> schwierig wird es auch mit der Rücknahme...immerhin ist das Teil dann sehr "spaziell", und am Ende sagt der Kunde dann "nö, das sagt mir nicht zu" und schickt sie zurück....
> 
> aber die Idee ist nicht schlecht
> das eigentlich Teil müsste ja nur eine Art Klotz sein mit Anschlüssen/Verbindungen für die individuelle Schale...nur muss in diese jene natürlich auch das Mausrad und die Knöpfe so eingearbeitet werden das es einen gewissen Qualitätsstandart hält....
> ...



Rücknahme gilt NIE bei maßanfertigungen. Auch wenn du online bestellst nicht.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (2. September 2009)

Naja ist eben nur Theorie, die in (zumindest absehbarer) Zukunft nie in die Tat umgesetzt werden wird.
*edit* Es würde höchstens mit versch. Schalenteilen funktionieren.


----------



## SCUX (2. September 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Rücknahme gilt NIE bei maßanfertigungen. Auch wenn du online bestellst nicht.


röschtösch...wenns dem Kunden aber nicht gefällt zahlt er einfach nicht...so nach einem Jahr Anwalts-hin-und-her bekommst du dann evtl dein Recht..das ganze ein paar Dutzend mal...das wars mit den Finanzen 
aber wollen wir mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand nageln..äh malen...

die Hauptfrage wäre ja die, da es ja wohl unwahrscheinlich ist das jemand ein eigenes Fertigungswerk aus dem Ärmel schüttelt, *an welche Stelle muss man sich wenden um sowas zu produzieren*


----------



## BigBubby (2. September 2009)

SCUX schrieb:


> röschtösch...wenns dem Kunden aber nicht gefällt zahlt er einfach nicht...so nach einem Jahr Anwalts-hin-und-her bekommst du dann evtl dein Recht..das ganze ein paar Dutzend mal...das wars mit den Finanzen
> aber wollen wir mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand nageln..äh malen...
> 
> die Hauptfrage wäre ja die, da es ja wohl unwahrscheinlich ist das jemand ein eigenes Fertigungswerk aus dem Ärmel schüttelt, *an welche Stelle muss man sich wenden um sowas zu produzieren*


du glaubst doch nicht, dass es sowas auf rechnung gibt? Vorkasse immer ...


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (2. September 2009)

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es sowas überhaupt gibt.
Aber wenn jemand Lust hat, demnächst ne Firma mit dieser Idee aus dem Boden zu stampfen, dann wär ich mit 49,9% zufrieden


----------



## Painxx (2. September 2009)

Die perfekten Mäuse für mich:

- Razer Deathadder mit verbesserten G500-Laser + Firmwarte 64bit Support^^
- Logitech G500 mit  verbessertem BLuetracksensor der Sidewinder X8
- Steelseries Xai


----------



## Two-Face (4. September 2009)

Die perfekte Maus würde ich mir selber erstellen: Die Präzision einer Logitech G9X kombiniert mit der Ergonomie und dem Design einer Logitech G5 refresh und deren Gewichtmodulation... Besser kann ich es mir im Moment nicht vorstellen, auch wenn ich eigene Vorstellungen bezüglich dem Aussehen hätte


----------



## SCUX (4. September 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die perfekte Maus würde ich mir selber erstellen


na da müsstest du warten bis Dominator und ich unsere Firma gegründet haben  (wir warten nur noch auf einen Finanzschub^^)

ich hätte soooo viele Ideen um aus einen bunten Mix der vorhandenen Produkten etwas völlig Neues zu gestallten......man man man,...
manchmal versteht man die Firmenpolitik der Anderen einfach nicht...#

-warum bringt Logitech keinen direkten Nachfolger für die G7? LÄÄÄNGS ÜBERFÄLLIG
-warum bringt Roccat keine WirelessEdition der Kone raus? jetzt wo es eh eine neue Reihe gibt mit modif. Mausrad usw
-warum ist die Logitech Illuminatet eines der wenigen Tipperknachte die man sich auch ausserhalb der Kinderzimmers hinstellen kann?
usw usw usw....


----------



## SCUX (4. September 2009)

*also was ich gerne hätte;*

Eine perfekte Nachbildung der *G5 *Refresh, inkl. gleicher Haptik&Qualität!
Rein Stylisch (Fläche! nicht die Form!) eine Kopie der *KONE* deren Stil auf das Gehäuse der G5 ungelegt wird!
Wireless~ Kabel-Management der *Mamba*.
Ersatz Akku.
OLED Display Mittig der Oberfläche ca 5mm breit und 3cm lang (um zB den Munitionsstand zu zeigen),
DPI Umschalter dafür vor das Rad gesetzt.
5000+ DPI..Standartkram halt
Gewichte (für den der es braucht^^)
Keine kleinen Schalter vorne an den Klicks!!
Preis: *85€*


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

ja die ist auch gut mir aber zu klein mit meiner bratzen


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (5. September 2009)

@SCUX: Gutes Rundumkomplettglücklichpaket


----------



## Bullveyr (8. September 2009)

Wie ich iirc schon geschrieben habe würde eine maßgeschneiderte Maus imho an den zu hohen Kosten scheitern, erst recht wenn man es richtig macht. Ich hab mir aber trotzdem mal ein paar Gedanken darüber gemacht.

Am einfachsten und "billigsten" wäre natürlich quasi eine G9, also eine komplette Maus für die man sich eine Griffschale anfertigen lässt.
Problematisch bei dieser Variante wäre das relativ hohe minimale Gewicht (und die Gewichtsverteilung), Einschränkungen weil die Postion der Tasten und des Mausrads fest vorgegeben ist und allgemein recht wenig "customizable".
Hier wären mehrere Grundversion sinnvoll, z.B. 2 größen jeweils mit 2-Way und 4-Way Wheel, u.U. natürlich auch wireless Varianten.

Für den zu erwartenden hohen Preis wäre es mir persönlich einfach zu wenig was ich selber anpassen kann.


Eine ähnliche Variante statt der kompletten Maus + Schale wäre komplette Technik (PCB) vorgegeben und in ein komplett maßgeschneidertes Gehäuse verpflanzen.
Vorteil gegenüber der 1. Variante wäre ein niedrigeres min. Gewicht und dass die Daumentasten anpassbar wären indem man die Switches auf ein separates PCB lötet, welches man direkt am Gehäuse anbringt.
Nachteil könnte sein, da die Postion der Hauptswitches vorgegeben ist, dass sie sich je nach Gehäuse nicht zu 100% optimal auslösen lassen.
Ansonsten bleiben die gleichen Einschränkungen und es würde teurer werden.

Schon besser aber für mich immer noch zu wenig Anpassungsmöglichkeiten, darum hier die ultimative Variante:

Mehrere PCBs, die Grundtechnik, also Sensor, MCU und so weiter, sitzt auf einem Standard-PCB.
Mausrad und Hauptswitches auf nem extra PCB, gleiches gilt natürlich für die Daumentasten.
Vorteile hier wäre natürlich die wesentlich größere Anpassbarkeit: Position des Sensors, Position des Mausrads und dessen Eigenschaften (Größe, Rasterung, 2/4-Way falls das mit Standard-Technik möglich ist), Position der Daumentasten, etwaige Zusatztasten vorne (sofern die Größe/Form es zulässt).
Optimale Gewichtsverteilung könnte aber etwas problematisch werden und es wäre natürlich mit Abstand am teuersten.


Im Prinzip gibt es imho nur 2 Möglichkeiten wie man zur Form (+ Position der Tasten) kommt: Entweder man bekommt eine formbare Masse, die sich "hart backen" lässt oder "Rohlinge zum rumschnitzen" zugeschickt.


----------



## Black Lion (16. September 2009)

Die perfekte Maus wäre für mich vom Chassis her ne Deathadder mit einer ordentlich plazierten Daumentaste wie bei der guten alten Dual Optical. Die Maus sollte auch gleich deren Verarbeitungsqualität haben und so leicht wie nur irgendmöglich sein.


----------

